# pic



## robo mantis (Sep 28, 2006)

i just figured out how to post pics  so i'll share some from my science fair project for mantis egg hatching


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 28, 2006)

dang how do you get the pic to be not a link?


----------



## wuwu (Sep 28, 2006)

you put the url in between




.


----------



## Rick (Sep 28, 2006)

I fixed them for you. They actually go with the other end tilted down.


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 28, 2006)

? what you mean other end tilted down?


----------



## Rick (Sep 28, 2006)

You have the ooths hung backwards compared to how they are laid. You would tilt the ooth the other way from how you have it now. It's not a big deal as you see they still hatch. I just like to put em the way the female lays them. I fixed your pics in case you didn't notice.


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 28, 2006)

oh i didn't know that thanks


----------



## Rick (Sep 28, 2006)

They make little thermometers so you don't have to put that big one in there. It will be hard to remove. When you open the container a bunch of them will run out.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 29, 2006)

This remind me of a project worked together my son with the chinese ootheca at his school!! nice setting on the ooth but i would add more twigs in the cage. I can see the othe ooth hasn't hatched yet so it is better to either remove the ooth or remove the nymphs before the second ooth hatch as the older nymphs will attack the hatchling from 2nd ooth, unless both the ooth hatch within 2 days.


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 29, 2006)

ok guys well this was last year lol and it was all i had at the moment (i got the stuff free from my ant a science teacher)


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 29, 2006)

by the way i won i first place with it last year it is a good science fair project


----------

